

Pseudo science: Iraq spent over $48mn on American bomb detecting rods.  - prat
http://news.discovery.com/tech/bomb-detecting-dowsing-rod-demonstrates-danger-of-pseudoscience.html

======
hga
In what way are they American? They're from the U.K., which has stopped their
export and charged the head of the company with fraud.

